
Berlin is a new functional language that transpiles to JavaScript - dchacke
http://berlinlang.org
======
nscmnto
> Berlin treats commas as whitespace.

Because whitespace as whitespace is so 2019.

~~~
dchacke
No, because commas suck: [https://medium.com/dev-genius/the-case-against-
commas-and-op...](https://medium.com/dev-genius/the-case-against-commas-and-
operators-22d50010ca33?source=friends_link&sk=6ea2de496d5216ab07fe4db43dbe856e)

